

Formula E Car – Test Debut - bpierre
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/formula-e-2/

======
Theodores
This series is a formula - the cars are the same specification. Innovation
comes from when there is a rule book with sufficient amount of room for people
to do their own thing. Where are the options with this series for contestants
to evolve anything? Even if they could, how would that 'transform' formula 1?
Not even the driver market is really set to change in F1 due to this formula.
Strip aside the green-washing and this formula has very little to do with
'saving the world', evolving electric cars or 'transforming' F1. Sure it is
worth giving a go, however, many motorsports fans want to see a series where
teams really can innovate with power plants, aerodynamics, suspension and
every other aspect pertinent to performance. Only with such a series will we
have truly evolutionary leaps in automotive technology that can benefit road
cars and other formulae.

~~~
disputin
They're allowed to innovate after the first season. Agreed not much to do with
F1, and wondered if it wasn't intended as a way for racing to get around
Bernie's control of F1.

------
lutusp
Nice article that discusses a practical change brought about by electric car
technology, but an unfortunate title that doesn't reveal anything about its
subject.

~~~
rpenm
The title led me to believe they were using some kind of rocket technology.

~~~
lutusp
Well, it's a bit confusing. I posted my comment when the submission title was
much less relevant to the article's content than it is now. The title was
edited to better reflect the topic after my comment was posted.

